# Problème air video



## garwing (17 Août 2010)

Salut à tous!
J'ai un petit problème avec cette application géniale qu'est air video.

Le streaming marche super bien, par contre, je n'arrive pas à lire mes films en offline.

Je convertit bien les vidéos, cependant, quand je clique sur le bouton "add to itunes" après avoir fini la conversion... rien ne se passe !

Je part en voyage professionnel une semaine dans pas longtemps, je voudrai transférer une dizaine de films pour le voyage et les longues nuits d'ennui potentiel... Or je n'ai pas vraiment le temps, ni envie de m'embêter à les transférer via itunes ce qui me prendrai des heures... d'où la raison d'achat d'air video.

Si quelqu'un a cette appli, peut il me venir en aide?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kriso (17 Août 2010)

Si personne ne trouve de réponse, tu te trouveras sans film.
Utilise Handbrake qui va te faire ça en max 24 heures pour 10 films et tu peux les faire faire à la queue.
Ensuite le transfert par itunes se fera la nuit qui suit.
Sinon... bonjour l'ennui.


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Août 2010)

Et si tu copies Le fichier M4V créé par Air vidéo dans le dossier où se trouve la conversion de l'original vers iTunes? Sinon, l'appli CineXPlayer relit les DIVX sans conversion (je n'ai pas testé par contre)


----------



## kriso (17 Août 2010)

ZePoupi a dit:


> Et si tu copies Le fichier M4V créé par Air vidéo dans le dossier où se trouve la conversion de l'original vers iTunes? Sinon, l'appli CineXPlayer relit les DIVX sans conversion (je n'ai pas testé par contre)


 
Ben oui, un bête .avi (feuilleton sur MGUpLoad) ne passe pas


----------



## Esperanto89 (25 Août 2010)

Air video fonctionne fort bien mais doit être utilisé en ligne. La conversion d'un film se fait dans le même dossier que l'original. Si l'on est dans une chambre d'hôtel avec wifi il faut alors se connecter à son ordi par le réseau. Finalement AirVideo c'est emporter avec soit la possibilité de regarder les films qui sont sur le disque dur. S'il faut traduire ceux-ci le mieux est de la faire en iPod ou iPad si l'option existe, il n'y aura pas besoin de conversion. et c'est films se lisent avec QuickTime, VLC et d'autres. Mais pour utiliser Air video touts les soirs ou presque, je sais que en "offline" il ne fait plus rien.
Pour transporter ses films ils faut les copier sur la mémoire et les regarder avec Video


----------

